# 18" cold cathode tubes



## appleton71 (Nov 15, 2004)

Does anyone know if there is such a thing as 18" cold cathode tubes? And if there is, where can I get them?

TIA!


----------



## sinus_ (Oct 27, 2004)

maybe they exist... but i dont know where... if not in computer shops, try to check car shops/stores..


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

Check your local pep boys, advance auto parts etc... I think streetglow might make 18" car neons, but Im sure they do exist.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

merlin said:


> Check your local pep boys, advance auto parts etc... I think streetglow might make 18" car neons, but Im sure they do exist.


MERLIN!!!!

Don't you need a converter for making one work in the computer though?


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

danrak said:


> MERLIN!!!!
> 
> Don't you need a converter for making one work in the computer though?



Hi Danrak :wave: 
Most of those neon lights come with module attached and a cigarette light adapter that you can hack off and attach a molex connector to it.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

yeah, that's the beauty of cars and pc's both running primarily off of 12v DC.

just keep in mind that in a pc, it's the _yellow_ wires that supply the 12v, not the red like someone familliar with cars (me) would assume.

just like me sticking an in dash tape player into my pc. worked just fine. 
(although, the stereo was 120 watts, so i was always worried about the watt load when turning it up really loud.)


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

WaltSide said:


> yeah, that's the beauty of cars and pc's both running primarily off of 12v DC.
> 
> just keep in mind that in a pc, it's the _yellow_ wires that supply the 12v, not the red like someone familliar with cars (me) would assume.
> 
> ...


Egg-zactley :grin: 
Heres a plug I made for one of the neons. I wanted a plug to sit outside, screwed onto the sidepanel so it's easier to plug in different things











P.S. Some neon modules tend to buzz ... annoyingly...depending from quality of the product, "cleanliness / stability" of your 12V rails etc...


----------

